# Has anyone else realized this is not working as promoted?



## mikepinz (Nov 26, 2006)

So I ordered two new Stream 4K's the day they we offered and have been playing with them for about a week. Prior to ordering them, I watched YouTube videos to see what to expect. The videos were very clear to me that most all your content would be available under "my shows" but it is not. the image for the show will appear, but if you go to view it, it only gives you the option to watch on Netflix, Hulu or Disney+ (if available) or to pay to watch on Amazon or Google. Not any SLING content. The WHOLE POINT of this device was to put the live SLING content and recorded SLING content in the same list with all the other shows you watch. 
Also, the "Guide" button is designed to bring up your SLING channels, not that awful Tivo+ content. 
I have a case number with support. They acknowledged the issue but they have not gotten back to me and it is still not working correctly. I also have no idea how to force an update to see if it is fixed. This flaw basically renders this just another device to view online content such as Amazon Firestick, ChromeCast or Apple TV. I had these already. I hope they get it fixed quick, or both units will go back into their boxes for a refund :-(


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

I haven't tried that but that has to be the idea. Your live tv content and liked shows integrated with your Hulu, Apple TV, Netflix type content. Sports teams you like in the stream service for example have to show up in the My Shows...for examle.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I don't think I'd hold my breath for an improvement. Return them. TiVo has a reputation, well deserved, for over-promising and under-delivering.


----------



## mikepinz (Nov 26, 2006)

they literally show it working on YouTube videos. I will give it another week and see what happens


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mikepinz said:


> they literally show it working on YouTube videos. I will give it another week and see what happens


Can you post a link to one of those videos? I also expected it to work like you describe, but thought I just had false expectations. If there are videos showing it working like that then I'll have more hope.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

mikepinz said:


> So I ordered two new Stream 4K's the day they we offered and have been playing with them for about a week. Prior to ordering them, I watched YouTube videos to see what to expect. The videos were very clear to me that most all your *content would be available under "my shows"* but it is not. the image for the show will appear, but if you go to view it, it only gives you the option to watch on Netflix, Hulu or Disney+ (if available) or to pay to watch on Amazon or Google. Not any SLING content. The WHOLE POINT of this device was to put the live SLING content and recorded SLING content in the same list with all the other shows you watch.
> Also, the "Guide" button is designed to bring up your SLING channels, not that awful Tivo+ content.
> I have a case number with support. They acknowledged the issue but they have not gotten back to me and it is still not working correctly. I also have no idea how to force an update to see if it is fixed. This flaw basically renders this just another device to view online content such as Amazon Firestick, ChromeCast or Apple TV. I had these already. I hope they get it fixed quick, or both units will go back into their boxes for a refund :-(


Make sure Sling is linked to Tivo. My shows are what you add. For Sling to show in my shows you need to either record them or set as favorites. Favorites need to be added from the Tivo app. Recordings will show no matter the source added from.

Same goes for HBO, you set a favorite and it will be in my shows. I don't have Hulu or Netflix but I think it's the same for them.

If linked they will have them on the home page mixed in with others.

*"Also, the "Guide" button is designed to bring up your SLING channels," *
It does bring up the Sling guide, unless your not linked properly. Tivo channels are at the end of sling channels, just stop scrolling at that point.


----------



## mikepinz (Nov 26, 2006)

I set shows as favorites. I logged into sling on the device. The other services all seem to work correctly by just logging in. How exactly do you make sure it's linked properly? Tivo customer support sure didn't have any answers.


----------



## mikepinz (Nov 26, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Can you post a link to one of those videos? I also expected it to work like you describe, but thought I just had false expectations. If there are videos showing it working like that then I'll have more hope.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh mine did work that way. I thought you meant showing the recordings in My Shows. That doesn’t work, but the live guide did. (I use past tense because I canceled Sling)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Did you previously have Sling channels in the Stream guide?

If not, log in to your tivo.com account and check that your Sling account is linked?
If so, log in to your tivo.com account and try re-linking your Sling account?


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

The main problem is the general lack of the familiar, easy Tivo interface. That's what I was hoping for when I bought the device. However, it's just a modified Google Chromecast dongle with a basic guide and search capability and of course a dedicated remote control with some Google Assistant voice commands.

The way to use apps like YouTube is using the voice control. You can't pick an app to run from any menu, but you can press the Google Assistant button and say, "open the YouTube app" or "open the ESPN app" or "open the MLB.TV app." At least, that was my solution to get it to do what I wanted.

One thing I wanted to use it for was to access a Slingbox but that's not a supported Android app. It's very limited in that only a very few Android apps are compatible. You can cast to it from your Android phone, so that's something.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

This is simply a generic Google Tv dongle that Tivo screwed around with and crapped it up with Tivo's Trolling Spyware like app and firmware

and now I can say its PURE GARBAGE!


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I returned mine. They charge you $5 to ship in back with the return FedEx label.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dcstager said:


> I returned mine. They charge you $5 to ship in back with the return FedEx label.


Thanks for the info.--


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

dcstager said:


> I returned mine. They charge you $5 to ship in back with the return FedEx label.


Even if their item is defective? I mean with all the issues I'm reading, you can technically argue it's defective.

Don't think I'll be returning mine even if it sucks. I'm not that worried about the Tivo Stream experience. As long as the Android TV is working properly, it looks to be better than a fire stick.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

foghorn2 said:


> This is simply a generic Google Tv dongle that Tivo screwed around with and crapped it up with Tivo's Trolling Spyware like app and firmware
> 
> and now I can say its PURE GARBAGE!


That's a bit too harsh...as an Android TV setup, it's comparable to a Fire 4k at the $50 pricepoint.


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

jimpmc said:


> That's a bit too harsh...as an Android TV setup, it's comparable to a Fire 4k at the $50 pricepoint.


I actually opened the little thing up on the inside - it has great design and heat dissipation. I was actually quite impressed. Sure it's a simple package and doesn't do much, but it's not comparable to generic Android TV dongles with the same chipset. A little bit of TLC definitely went into the design.

The software is lacking, but it's simply needing to refinement and development. The manual workarounds to make it work properly on launch shouldn't be required, but the fact that there's ways around it simply shows the flaws are in software, and simple flaws at that. If they can focus on fixing the basic stuff, it's a solid product for sure and I'm glad it exists. If they can't then well, I'll have a different opinion. Right now I'm just happy to provide ways to enjoy the product, even if that means ripping some of the Tivo stuff out until they get it together.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Guide button does NOT bring up OTA channels from a sling airtv2 unit. Only the sling guide brings those up integrated into it. Another failure on TiVo’s part. Therefore the guide button is useless for me. Everyone should be screaming! Sling has a serious lack of locals unless you use an airtv2 unit. TiVo sells this thing based on sling that integration and ignores local OTA channels?


----------

